# M.balfouri aggression?



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey,

I've just got a young M.balfouri and whilst I'm currently at work (the joys of being your own boss - nobody can tell you off for being on RFUK  ) I'm rather keen to get the little fella out for a quick handle.

Anyway, whilst I'm versed in their care, I know nothing about just how aggressive they are and would rather find out before he was sat on my hand, rather than after like I did with my "placid" king baboon - I'd had the KB for about 18months and it'd shown no aggression whatsoever so I decided to do something silly and handle it. Needless to say its nature quickly changed - having a 4inch king baboon reared up on your hand, hissing at you with its fangs rather proudly on display is a great way to get the blood pumping!

Anyway, I divulge, can I handle my M.balfouri? He's about 3-4cm LS.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

It's an African, so I wouldn't reccommend handling it no!


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

There is no law to say you cant but surely with your previous experience of an African baboon you will think twice.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

I take it they're known for their aggression?

I guess I'll stick to a wee handle during the transfer  Atleast I know its not going to kick at me - thats worse in some respects! (says the guy who's never been bitten by an african baboon!)

Can't wait to get this one set up once I'm back home, I love watching heavy webbers over the first few days in a new set up - its like watching grand designs.


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

FrozenReptile said:


> I take it they're known for their aggression?
> 
> I guess I'll stick to a wee handle during the transfer  Atleast I know its not going to kick at me - thats worse in some respects! (says the guy who's never been bitten by an african baboon!)
> 
> Can't wait to get this one set up once I'm back home, I love watching heavy webbers over the first few days in a new set up - its like watching grand designs.


Got mine as a 2cm sling and its just popped itself in a corner and never seems to come out. So no aggression as I never see it haha


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine is about the same size, when I pick up its tub to put a cricket in I observe it in almost constant threat pose. A slight tap on the plastic tub is enough to get a threat pose actually. Wouldn't dream of handling this species.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Defensive not agressive :2thumb:


----------



## Artaeshia (Nov 12, 2012)

My M. balfouri is about the same size as yours and ALWAYS throws threat postures, it's so cute! Here's a video to demonstrate (wind to 4:00) Feeding fails and cute threat postures  - YouTube


----------



## F4LL3N4NG3L (May 4, 2013)

*...*

I have 3 communal at about the same size, never had any aggression or threat poses out of any of them yet and had one run up my bare arm during a rehouse, managed to coax it back down gently with no issues... 

However... i would not advise intentional handling as i would expect that, like all african species (and as you have discovered through personal experience), they are unpredictable and you run the risk of injuring the spider should it either bite or give you a start by freaking out (i have no concern regarding you yourself getting bitten, if you choose to handle it, you deserve it if you get bitten, the spider doesn't deserve any of it)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You obviously havent done any research whatsoever if you are asking this question!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

selina20 said:


> You obviously havent done any research whatsoever if you are asking this question!


Several inches of substrate to allow burrowing, terrestrial hides + some raised/piled up structures for webbing etc, 25-28c, relatively dry set up with plenty of ventilation and the occasional mist. Some say they benefit from a set up involving a bottom watering system used occasionally provided the substrate is deep enough - but its still debated.

I'm not one for buying an animal without prior research. Just to add, upon arrival and inspection his one looks pre-moult (and I'm hoping it may start showing a little more blue with this moult based upon its size) so I've just left it alone to do its thing.


----------



## F4LL3N4NG3L (May 4, 2013)

FrozenReptile said:


> Several inches of substrate to allow burrowing, terrestrial hides + some raised/piled up structures for webbing etc, 25-28c, relatively dry set up with plenty of ventilation and the occasional mist. Some say they benefit from a set up involving a bottom watering system used occasionally provided the substrate is deep enough - but its still debated.
> 
> I'm not one for buying an animal without prior research. Just to add, upon arrival and inspection his one looks pre-moult (and I'm hoping it may start showing a little more blue with this moult based upon its size) so I've just left it alone to do its thing.


I think selina20 was saying that you have not done any research into the temperament of M. balfouri if you needed to ask this question, not the basic care it needs... and you clearly state in your initial post that you "know nothing about just how aggressive they are" which does indeed suggest that you are one for buying an animal without prior research (this one in particular, at least), because it is an African old world species and no old world species is generally known for it's docile nature and handleability  
Best to continue to leave it alone to do it's thing and if you want something you can handle, get a G. pulchra or something similar


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

F4LL3N4NG3L said:


> I think selina20 was saying that you have not done any research into the temperament of M. balfouri if you needed to ask this question, not the basic care it needs... and you clearly state in your initial post that you "know nothing about just how aggressive they are" which does indeed suggest that you are one for buying an animal without prior research (this one in particular, at least), because it is an African old world species and no old world species is generally known for it's docile nature and handleability
> Best to continue to leave it alone to do it's thing and if you want something you can handle, get a G. pulchra or something similar


Thank you that is exactly what i meant


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

I wasn't looking for a tarantula to handle - if I wanted that I'd have gone for an Euthalus sp. Red.

What I was more getting at, not that it realistically matters now, is is it a species you can "get away with" provided you have a docile specimen (I won't mention the Geni I had in mind as an example as I'd likely invite more negativity - but I can say with confidence that a competent owner can handle certain "aggressive" species once you display confidence learn to read them properly), not that my hand would even find itself too close to my particularly aggressive AF OBT...

Do me a favour RFUK, never change...


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

FrozenReptile said:


> I wasn't looking for a tarantula to handle - if I wanted that I'd have gone for an Euthalus sp. Red.
> 
> What I was more getting at, not that it realistically matters now, is is it a species you can "get away with" provided you have a docile specimen (I won't mention the Geni I had in mind as an example as I'd likely invite more negativity - but I can say with confidence that a competent owner can handle certain "aggressive" species once you display confidence learn to read them properly), not that my hand would even find itself too close to my particularly aggressive AF OBT...
> 
> *Do me a favour RFUK, never change...*


^ This.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

FrozenReptile said:


> I wasn't looking for a tarantula to handle - if I wanted that I'd have gone for an Euthalus sp. Red.
> 
> What I was more getting at, not that it realistically matters now, is is it a species you can "get away with" provided you have a docile specimen (I won't mention the Geni I had in mind as an example as I'd likely invite more negativity - but I can say with confidence that a competent owner can handle certain "aggressive" species once you display confidence learn to read them properly), not that my hand would even find itself too close to my particularly aggressive AF OBT...
> 
> Do me a favour RFUK, never change...





Gratenkutzombie said:


> ^ This.




Really? I think you've been quite lucky with how polite the replies have been, if I'm honest.

Monocentropus is an *African* genus. Anyone who had done the slightest bit of research before buying would already be well aware that the handling of African spiders is strongly advised against. 

Listing their care requirements doesn't prove anything. The very fact that you had to ask whether you could 'get away' with handling them speaks volumes.


----------



## F4LL3N4NG3L (May 4, 2013)

In your initial post, you stated that you attempted to hold your "docile" P. muticus, which you claimed you had 18 months with no sign of aggression... that didn't turn out quite like you had planned, did it? That alone should have shown you that no matter how well you think you can "read" your spiders, they have a habit of surprising you... there is no such thing as a "docile" specimen when it comes to old worlds, you are either lucky or not so and if you are happy rolling the dice and handling them, then yes, with some specimens you will be lucky 8 times out of 10... personally i would not be willing to take the risk, for their sake more than mine 

I am not completely opposed to handling and if people know what they are doing and want to handle their old world, fair play... but asking advice on a forum as to whether you can handle your old world (while recounting in the same post how you attempted to handle another old world because you considered it docile when it obviously wasn't) does not convince me that you are experienced enough to judge whether you are able to handle it or not. I couldn't care less if you get bitten (unless you required medical assistance, which combined with other instances of people being bitten and needing medical assistance, could negatively impact the hobby in the future), but i would hate to think that your actions could result in a spider being hurt or worse because you made a choice to handle it when it has no choice in the matter at all :S


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

And this is one of the big problems with this forum, people asking ridonkulous questions and then complaining when they get briefed up.


----------



## Celtic Exotics (Jul 7, 2012)

i know m.balfouri have been around for a bit now.. ours a few years back where somewhat defensive however i have never read a bite report of them yet is there much known about the venom on them ?

i also think handling any african sp is a bit risky..but then i never handle any of my T,s maybe the odd sling has run onto my arm? but i avoid it lol



disclaimer : we do are not for or against handling T,s in general just a opinion


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Lordaradon said:


> And this is one of the big problems with this forum, people asking ridonkulous questions and then complaining when they get briefed up.


Woah, you can't say that, you'll hurt their feelings.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FrozenReptile said:


> I wasn't looking for a tarantula to handle - if I wanted that I'd have gone for an Euthalus sp. Red.
> 
> What I was more getting at, not that it realistically matters now, is is it a species you can "get away with" provided you have a docile specimen (I won't mention the Geni I had in mind as an example as I'd likely invite more negativity - but I can say with confidence that a competent owner can handle certain "aggressive" species once you display confidence learn to read them properly), not that my hand would even find itself too close to my particularly aggressive AF OBT...
> 
> Do me a favour RFUK, never change...


Why would you want to handle any tarantula??? There is no point to it except for your own amusement. Even docile specimens can turn around and bite. You cannot train them so you are basically juggling hot coals knowing at some point you will probably get bitten or the spider does a runner.


----------

